

Ask HN: Command line SSL certificate purchase? - fr4

Some time ago I saw a company that offered simple SSL purchases via a command line one-liner.<p>I didn&#x27;t bookmark this at the time and I&#x27;m looking for such a service and googling isn&#x27;t helping.<p>Does anyone know the URL in question or any other companies that offer such a product?
======
porker
[https://sslmate.com/](https://sslmate.com/) \- not used, but bookmarked.

~~~
fr4
Thank you! That's the one I was looking for!

